# Have you thought about your username?



## footballfan993 (Jan 8, 2016)

Have you ever thought about why you have the username that you do? What made you pick it and what made you use this username for multiple sites, if you do use it for more than one site?

My username, Footballfan993, is a rather odd username for me, because I don't like American football or soccer, or any sport for that matter. The reason I choose this was because I signed up for my email address, during a Super Bowl, and I wanted 93, at the end instead of 993, because I was born in 1993, but the 1993 ending was taken, so I had to settle for the username Footballfan993. I use this username for a lot of things, but I am gradually starting to use my real name as a username. I don't use my footballfan993 email account anymore, and my Instagram and Twitter handles are all some variation of my real name.

What about your username?


----------



## BillM (Jan 8, 2016)

Mine is just random characters I came up with by banging on a keyboard


Or I'm a random character, one or the other


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 8, 2016)

I deal coke


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I use the same username everywhere. It's a variation of my name. I've found it's easier to be nice to people when I'm not really anonymous. If I wouldn't say it in real life, I shouldn't be saying it on the internet, right?


----------



## BillM (Jan 8, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> I deal coke



I'm a Pepsi guy


----------



## snowbear (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, I have thought about it.

What's in your user name. | Photography Forum
What's the story behind your user name? | Page 2 | Photography Forum


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 8, 2016)

"Ride the spiral to the end, it may just go where no one's been..."


----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmmm.  There!  I did it


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 8, 2016)

It's something I came up with to use elsewhere related to camera collecting. (Not sure how exactly, think I just played around with various ones and used whatever wasn't already in use). Not sure it quite makes sense on this site so much.

But if I tried to come up with something else I'd never remember who I am.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 8, 2016)

Not sure, My mom picked it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 9, 2016)

I use my name so people can look me up and figure out who i am and then judge me for whatever they think i am based on their research, boredom, and down stupid view of themselves because they spent so much f****** time looking me up to see who i was because they thought they could feel better about themselves enlight of the fact that they .... 

I'm angry tonight, I need to go to bed.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2016)

my fell from the heavenly skies, and a manufacturing plant in Japan or Indonesia or something.
no great depth of thought went into making it though as the other 999 usernames I wanted were already taken.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 9, 2016)

I wanted something I could remember easily and was still of the old belief that you should not use your real name as part of a user name, so I used the name of a cat I had at the time along with the year I was born....I'm not to happy with the user name now and the cats been gone for years, but whats done is done.


----------



## Warhorse (Jan 9, 2016)

It is how I feel about myself, but nowadays I should modify it to "Old Warhorse".


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2016)

> Have you thought about your username?


Not recently.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 9, 2016)

My parents came up with my username.    The problem I have with usernames, is if I want to post a message saying I like your photo, I feel funny saying, "Nice Shot, Wiseguy123."  It would be nice if you had your first name at least listed in the signature box.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 9, 2016)

AlanKlein and I are in the same boat.  We didn't pick our user names, our parents did that for us. If I were to pick a user name that reflects my photography ... I dunno ... AlanKlein sounds good.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 9, 2016)

Gary. Don't use AlanKlein, please.  I'm in enough trouble already.


----------



## limr (Jan 9, 2016)

Like others, my parents determined my username, though I chose to only use the initials.

Edit: While I didn't think about it much at all, it seems that people pronounce my username "lemur" in their heads, so I have considered changing at least my profile picture


----------



## Buckster (Jan 9, 2016)

My name is Buck.  I've been call variations of that all my life by friends and family, Buckster being one of the most common.


----------



## weepete (Jan 9, 2016)

Errrm....mines just my nickname. I'm actually not particularly small (actually it was my mum [who is quite wee] that pointed it out a couple of years back that most of my friends are quite tall. I had genuinely never noticed). So coversations between others when I was a teenager went 
"You know Pete?"
"Pete who?"
"You know, errrm... wee pete"
"Oh, aye, I know him."

And henceforth this prestidgeous title was bestowed upon me. It's also quite good to use for a username as its not a common nickname overseas so is normally free.


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine actually has a history. I used to work in this photo lab in a drug store back in high school. My manager always made fun of me because I have a big nose so he used to call me Beaker because he said it was a beak, I looked like a bird, yada yada. Joke was on him because I embraced it and used it in various usernames, including my PlayStation network account. How I got AdrianBeaky was from an episode of Family Guy when Peter gets a parrot, names it Adrian Beaky and pretends he's a pirate. Thought it was funny so I replaced Beaker with Beaky as a variation


----------



## pjaye (Jan 9, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> I deal coke



*snort* - the laughing kind, not the snorting kind. 

And don't forget, you had me convinced for month that you were Ms. Snowy until you posted a picture of yourself.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine took absolutely no thought whatsoever.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you seen my face? 
That and I'm pretty good with a rifle.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 9, 2016)

Picked up a secondhand '68 Oldsmobile 442 convertible as my first car and it stuck around with me for many years. So, even though I sold it, I found that shortening David to Dave and adding the 442 usually gives me an available username.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2016)

I was given the name at birth...as was my grandfather back in 1910. It's an olde English name.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 9, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Have you seen my face?
> That and I'm pretty good with a rifle.



Your face creeped me out for the longest time!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 9, 2016)

My username is a family inside joke. In the hospital where I was born and where my mom worked there was a guy named Texasrex (no joke). Along with the fact that my grandmother whom we visited often had housecat/bobcat hybrids that lived on her roof, they just made a little nickname.

My little brother had one too but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 10, 2016)

You just do not want to know what I was thinking when I chose my username.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 20, 2016)

footballfan993 said:


> Have you ever thought about why you have the username that you do?


 Thats just the first thing that came to mind when I got the prompt for a username. Havent thought about it since.


----------

